# mod_php и мои галлюцинации :-)

## GreenDragon

Посколько mod_php5  стал маскирован, скажем так из-за дыры, решил тут пересобрать 4-ку и о диво (тачка без всяких иксов):

```

[quote]ns / # ns dev-php # ns etc # emerge -pv mod_php

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.3  732 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r2  -debug 19 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc +font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 45,105 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.5-r1  -debug 20 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-200  -Xaw3d -debug -toolbar +truetype -unicode 681 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/lcms-1.13  +jpeg +python +tiff +zlib 572 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.8  497 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r3  +cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird +gif -immqt -immqt-bc +ipv6 +mysql -nas -odbc +opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama +zlib 14,101 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/pdflib-5.0.4_p1-r1  -java +perl +python -tcltk 2,759 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.0-r1  +nls 316 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.1  +nls 938 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.12  +crypt +python 1,736 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sablotron-1.0.1  -debug -doc +perl 474 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r2  +mysql +ssl 1,110 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-php/mod_php-4.3.10-r1  -X -apache2 +berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds -gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp -imap -informix +ipv6 -java +jpeg -kerberos +ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam +pdflib +png -postgres +qt -snmp +spell +ssl +tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 3,932 kB
```

Думаю, с какой это башни или я, или кто другой грохнулся.

Полез в USE - ничего там лишнего, вызывающего Х-сы нет.

Ну думаю давай буду экспериментировать - беру и втаскиваю в USE, все что он якобы хочет со знаком "минус".

Нормально - не требует Х-ов. Начинаю ближе рассматривать - QT.

Спрашивается - на кой хер ему QT понадобился?

Облазил и все make.conf-иги и ebuild евоный - ну нигде не упоминается. И откуда он ее тащит???

----------

## Sparky

А почему решил что mod_php тащит их, возможно какая-нибудь из зависимостей тащит ?

----------

## 4nykey

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Из USE вестимо  :Wink: 

----------

## YD

Очевидно ты собираешь на сервере. Так вот, кроме минимальных USE flag'ов таких, как "ncurses zlib readline" и ещё небольшие глобальные типа "ssl tcpd и т.п." оттуда лучше всё  убрать. Так что emerge --info и "-" на ненужные юзы. Да и вообще профайл стоить сменить. И для пакетов индивидуально писать что надо и что не надо в /etc/portage/package.use.

----------

## GreenDragon

to Sparky and 4nykey: 

Ребята, не в обиду, попробуйте еще раз перечитать мой топик - там ипро то, кто его тащит сказано, и про мои USE  :Smile: 

 *YD wrote:*   

> Очевидно ты собираешь на сервере. Так вот, кроме минимальных USE flag'ов таких, как "ncurses zlib readline" и ещё небольшие глобальные типа "ssl tcpd и т.п." оттуда лучше всё  убрать. Так что emerge --info и "-" на ненужные юзы. Да и вообще профайл стоить сменить. И для пакетов индивидуально писать что надо и что не надо в /etc/portage/package.use.

 

Так оно и есть - на сервере и USE там соответствующий  :Smile: 

Так вот, что интересно - mod_php-5.03-r1 не тащит QT или еще чего-либо лишнего. Т.е дело даже не в том, что не указан вообще "-qt" в USE, а в том, что где-то в ebuild-ах этот злощасный QT или прописан как требуемый для установки или, как в случае с 5.03-r1 где-то прописан как не нужный, что есть правильно. Вот этих записей я и не могу найти. (Интересно, что 5.03-r2 опять тащит за собой QT ну и, естественно, X-сервер).

PS: Данная информация была запощена не в качестве просьбы о помощи, я сам разобрался кто хочет Х-ы, а в качестве информации для тех, кто ставит сервера и может натолкнуться на подобные грабли  :Smile: 

Но, вообще интересно было бы найти где упоминается QT.

----------

## YD

Ставил ни раз сервер. Просто всё шваль из юзов надо убирать. Некоторые флаги сами по себе при emerge -uDpv world просят пакеты на установку. qt видимо один из них.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *YD wrote:*   

> Ставил ни раз сервер. Просто всё шваль из юзов надо убирать. Некоторые флаги сами по себе при emerge -uDpv world просят пакеты на установку. qt видимо один из них.

 

Хух, я же уже объяснил - нет QT во влфгфх USE  :Twisted Evil: 

Ладно, проехали.

----------

## Nelud

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> Но, вообще интересно было бы найти где упоминается QT.

 

Вот где:

```
tux root # grep inherit /usr/portage/dev-php/mod_php/mod_php-4.3.10-r1.ebuild 

inherit php-sapi eutils apache-module flag-o-matic

tux root # grep qt /usr/portage/eclass/php-sapi.eclass 

IUSE="${IUSE} X crypt curl firebird flash freetds gd gd-external gdbm imap informix ipv6 java jpeg ldap mcal memlimit mysql nls oci8 odbc pam pdflib png postgres qt snmp spell ssl tiff truetype xml2 yaz fdftk doc gmp kerberos hardenedphp mssql debug"

   qt? ( >=x11-libs/qt-2.3.0 )

        myconf="${myconf} `use_with nls gettext` `use_with qt qtdom /usr/qt/3`"
```

Если интересно, про eclass'ы и inherit написано здесь: 2. Eclass HOWTOLast edited by Nelud on Mon Mar 21, 2005 8:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YD

А я ещё раз объясняю, что мы отчётливо видим +qt, то, что у тебя в make.conf - это не факт. Сделай 

```
emerge --info | grep qt
```

----------

## lefsha

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

>  *YD wrote:*   Ставил ни раз сервер. Просто всё шваль из юзов надо убирать. Некоторые флаги сами по себе при emerge -uDpv world просят пакеты на установку. qt видимо один из них. 
> 
> Хух, я же уже объяснил - нет QT во влфгфх USE 
> 
> Ладно, проехали.

 

AGA... A tut vse slepye sidjat... I ne vidjat u tebja  +qt chernym po belomu....

V chem problema otmenit etot qt ja ne ponimaju...

P.S. Problema vysosana iz palca

----------

## GreenDragon

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *GreenDragon wrote:*    *YD wrote:*   Ставил ни раз сервер. Просто всё шваль из юзов надо убирать. Некоторые флаги сами по себе при emerge -uDpv world просят пакеты на установку. qt видимо один из них. 
> 
> Хух, я же уже объяснил - нет QT во влфгфх USE 
> 
> Ладно, проехали. 
> ...

 

Проблемы нет. 

Если кто-то считает, что php и mod_php, в частности,  qt нужен - вперед и с песней  :Razz: 

Все, забыли.

----------

## YD

GreenDragon, omg. Ты не в меру упёртый  :Wink: 

----------

